# Unfinished Anole Setup.



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well I decided to move my females into the main enclosure early before I had everything, I was getting sick of all the tanks in my room. So here is the video of them in their new setup. The male is in the females old tank, and his 10 gallon was scrapped finally...


----------

